# I need birthing complications 101 please.



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I need to know all the juicy details about the complications of the birthing process as well as ways to do the best that I can at home to avoid the 45 minute drive to the ER JUUSST incase! It's been so long since I've whelped a litter I feel so out dated and I need a refresher course before the big day... I just want to be prepared for the worst you know! :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know you have to keep an eye out in case the mom misses one and doesn't break the sack open, then you have to do it yourself, yuck. I think my tummy is to weak to be a breeder lol. I hope you get a lot of good tips, and I also hope you never need to use them, because everything goes perfectly.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok run down.

#1 Mothers temp will drop down to 98-97 deg. when she goes into labor
#2 Mom will start having contractions so just watch to make sure they are steady and she is not heavily staining. 
# 3 First pup should come after a few min or less of pushing 9 this is when you may see straining. 
#4 Watch to make sure it only takes a few pushes to get pups out. These larger headed breeds and thick shoulders can cause problems. 
#5 If mom is not getting pup out try to help her ( DO NOT pull pup) Pulling pup can cause damage by gentle help can guide it out. 
#6 Give mom the chance to open sack and clean if she is not getting sack open I take my finger nail and pop it. Make sure pup is face down so the liquid doesn't go down the throat.
# 7 If the puppy is not breathing and there is fluid in the nose or mouth wrap the puppy in a towel and hold it, supported in both hands with the puppies head cradled in your fingers and the rest of the body held by your hands and forearms. Extend your arms straight out from your chest and, securing the puppy in your hands, swing your arms down to your knees. This will force the air out of the lungs and mouth. If the puppy still is not breathing give CPR very gently and blow air into the mouth.
#8 Puppies should be with in 2 hours but can take up to 3-4 hours apart, but if she is straining during this time and nothing is coming call vet. 
#9 Mom should chew off umbilical if she is not doing this after 5 or so min I cut it my self. Some times they start cleaning the mess before chewing umbilical. 
#10 let mom get everyone birthed and then clean blankets and get them feeding. 

If mom has a puppies out and seems to not be having more get them feeding and this can help induce the rest of labor. 

Don't get to scared over breach pups just try to make sure they get out and help if stuck. Working you fingers in to help head ( with out squishing head) can help it pass. These guys need to be checked when sack opens as they are more likely to have fluid in lungs ( in my experience with litters) 

Best of luck! I am sure a few others will add on more help.

Get some phone # from a few members you know are experience so you have some one to call for help and support. 

I call Aimee thru my litters just cause it makes me feel better having her agree with me about everything that is going on even when everything is fine. Helps relax you when you have a 2nd opinion lol.

I haven't ever had any real complications so I don't have many of those to add for help lol..


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

dry birthing been there its very scary
keep luke warm water by the birthing area if the sack breaks b4 the pup is all the way out say it breaks just as the nose gets out of the birthingway 
take your finger with a latex glove(more sanitary) and rub it around the head of the pup and the mothers vagina cold water will make her push which is good!
keep plenty of towels handy good scissors to. dunno if you remember but 3 inches then cut the imbilical cord(know i spelled that wrong)


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

You should have the necessary tools ready. Scissors to help cut the cord and string to tie off the cord if need be, tie the cord first before cutting. Towels to dry the pup. A baby suctioning thing(I forget what it's called. just went blank) so you suction the mouth and nostrils if necessary. Most of all have a quite place for mom and start taking her temperature a few days before actual delivery date. Her normal temp is usually 100.5. Her temp will range from normal to around 99.1 and back up for a couple of days before delivery. When her temp drops below this and stays below she will usually be in labor. She should begin nesting anytime when her temp begins to drop. They can have puppies a week early up to a week late from the average of 63 days after the breeding. Most of all, keep a close watch on her and be there when she has her pups. Some dams will let you help with no problems. If she has a puppy then doesn't have one for 2 hours she might have a pup turned the wrong way. You can turn the pup yourself but it is not for the squeamish. She will usually whine or cry if she is any distress. If she is acting like she is comfortable there is usually no need to panic. There are a few pits that have to have c-sections if the pups have large heads but they usually don't have any problems. I've had gyps that had puppies from 7 minutes to 45 minutes apart. You can ask your vet to give you some oxytocin so you can give her a shot when she has finished birthing. the oxytocin helps with after birth that she doesn't discharge. Don't panic, stay calm. That will help her to stay calm. Be there for her. Your instincts will kick back in when the birthing process starts since you've had a litter before. I'm sure I'm leaving something out. Some people use heat lamps if they have a whelping box. I've personally never used one even tho my pups are born in the house. I do use a small electric heater to warm the room if need be. I use newspapers placed over towels or blankets in a kiddie pool so I can change them out to keep the puppies from being in the wetness. Kiddie pools work well because they are easy to clean and the puppies will usually stay in them until they are about 3 weeks and walking. I'm sure there are others here to give you advice to help. Do you have any idea how many pups she is carrying? I've had from 14 pups to 5 pups. The average for a pit is 8. So be prepared, which I'm sure you are. Keep your vets number handy and the er. They can tell you whether or not you need to bring her in.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you guys for all of the help! Keep it coming if anyone has something to add! 

The vet told me at least four... she says it could be more, but when there are so many you kinda lose count even with an ultra sound lol. we will know more on the 24th because that's when she'll go in for an xray and we can count the skulls.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't want to scare you but I have a funny story to tell. I worked for a vet so when my dog was ready to be x-rayed I took her in. She was big and puppies were very active. I thought I could feel about 9 (sometimes it's hard to know if you have a butt or head poking around). We did 4 x-rays. Guess what? Not one single puppy showed up on film. We don't really know why. We checked the x-ray machine, developing everything. No puppies. Seems like they were hiding up behind her organs. Any how, we ended up with a healthy litter of 11. But a litter of 4 is great. Small litters are so much easier to take care of and are usually a lot healthier. They will get fat quick. Keep us posted.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

this is my whelping bible!!! and now I pass this on to you! lol
Every time I whelp a litter I always go back to this because it has everything you need in one spot and you don;t have to worry about forgetting something. If you need other help I have some great articles I can email. just PM me.
Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thank you so much ya'll! That's a very detailed link I'm going to save it in my favorites!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> this is my whelping bible!!! and now I pass this on to you! lol
> Every time I whelp a litter I always go back to this because it has everything you need in one spot and you don;t have to worry about forgetting something. If you need other help I have some great articles I can email. just PM me.
> Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


Very nice link! TY


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

with large litters in my experience i always bottle feed the littles ones atleast twice a day and always have puppy formula on hand for just said events


----------

